# DISCUSSION OF BUG: Display of Timer



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

I was looking for a hockey game today using the themes option. Found the game I was looking for in the guide. I noticed at the top where the up/down arrows are while scrolling the list I noticed where it says '384 matches for sports' it flashes with a '.H1 s'. I noticed with all the selections you find while searching movies and so on. Thats just one thing I noticed.

I select my game that I want to view which came on later in the day. Then, I select Auto/Ext in the create timer section. Now I select create and bam, I can't read anything except the Timer Type.

Can anyone else try this and post what they see?

1) Select Themes on your remote.
2) Select any item from 1 to 9.
3) Select a program that starts later.
4) Select on the left side any of the Timer Types
5) Select Create.
6) Scratch your head.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

This issue has been confirmed and I am told to expect a fix in the next release.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> This issue has been confirmed and I am told to expect a fix in the next release.


Thanks Jason. By then I'm so planning on the 622.


----------

